# Nerve ES auf 160mm hinten



## lkTROsaurus (23. August 2008)

Hey,

ich hab da mal ne idee und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören:

Dämpfer des Nerve ES ( 190mm 50mm hub ) gegen einen 200mm Dämpfer mit 57mm hub austauschen.

-Vom Platz funktionierts.

-Damit würden sich ca. 158mm FW hinten ergeben.
 Um auf der selben Geometrie zu bleiben müsste man ca. 10% mehr SAG    
 fahren was bei 15% mehr FW in meinen Augen ok is. 

-Das nervige Problem mit 2,5er Schlappen ( schleifen am Schaltzug beim einfedern) wäre behoben da der Hinterbau ca. 8mm weniger tief eintaucht.

- Der ganze Umbau hat rein theoretisch gesehen nur mehr SAG als auswirkung, das ist aber auch das was ich gerne hätte.

Was haltet ihr davon, bin gespannt auf eure Pros und Kontras!


----------



## hopfer (24. August 2008)

sehr interessante Frage köntest du bitte genauer erleutern wie du dir das vorgestelt hast?

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael Night (24. August 2008)

Was versprichst du dir von dem Mehr an Sag?


----------



## lkTROsaurus (24. August 2008)

mehr spass und kontrolle beim downhill und freeride.


----------



## flotking (24. August 2008)

nur mal weitergedacht, 
wenn man hinten großhubigeren dämpfer einbaut und man vorne ne lyrik oder ähnliches dranschraubt, hätte man ca 160mm vorne und hinten.
dann könnte man mit gewohntem sag fetzen gehn ohne geo-änderung.
mich würde nur interessieren, wie der rahmen da wegsteckt. aber eigentlich sind die kräfte, die in den rahmen geleitet werden, die gleichen wie vorher; nur der winkel der krafteinleitung verändert sich.


----------



## MasterAss (24. August 2008)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass es sich nicht lohnt. Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.

Die Geo-Änderung ist halt schon krass und die damit verbunden unterschiedlichen KRaftauswirkungen auf den Dämpfer und den Rahmen: ich weiß nciht ob das so schlau ist.

Wenn das Problem der völlig bescheidene und durchsclagende Monarch ist: Ich empfehle nen MZ Roco TST Air. Sehr soft, super linear und zum Ende hin schön progressiv.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (25. August 2008)

also die geo änderung hat halt nen minimal längeren radstand zur folge und die winkel werden alle ein wenig freeridiger, was ja nicht gleich heißt dass alles "versaut" wird. Ich hab das mal mit den Wallpapern vom Torque und Nerve bearbeitet und das Nerve wird durch den umbau einfach etwas torquiger. Was kann daran falsch sein? Ich hab grad nen DHX 5 air mit 200/58mm bei ebay drinne, ma schaun.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (26. August 2008)

morgen ist der hx 5 air in 200mm da


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (27. August 2008)

Dann gibts aber bitte auch Bilder!!

Micha


----------



## lkTROsaurus (27. August 2008)

ok, dämpfer ist drinne passt alles! erste kurze probefahrt war vielversprechend, dreh jetzt mal ne trailrunde mit ein paar kickern! bilder und bericht gibts heut abend! p.s. GEOMETRIE IST NICH VERHUNZT, auf asphalt lässt sich das bike durch die höhere gabel wie davor bewegen!


----------



## cos75 (27. August 2008)

Fotos bitte. 

Kannst du bitte die Gabel auf 160mm drehen und die Tretlagerhöhe messen. Merci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (27. August 2008)

klar mach ich dann!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (27. August 2008)

aso vorab, musste den dhx 5 air kopfüber reinbauen da ich sonst icht ans ventil komme


----------



## MasterAss (27. August 2008)

Ich bin auch gespannt...


----------



## lkTROsaurus (27. August 2008)

sooo war jetzt 2stunden unterwegs 400hm und 17km, das rad ist schwer geworden, durch die 2,5er maxxis die gabel und den dämpfer, es kommt knapp über 15kg, das merkt man. Uphills sind von der Geometrie kein problem, ich komme mit versenkter gabel stellen hoch die ich mit meiner talas grad so geschafft habe. Es macht immernoch spass bergauf und geradeaus zu fahren. Das rad liegt deutlich höher, was einem auffällt aber nicht wirklich negativ. Ich fände die Bodenfreiheit vom nerve immer ein wenig zu wenig, nun mit dem 160er umbau und dem bashguard ist es genau so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

Nun zum wesentlichen, der Dämpfer arbeitet im vergleich was ich bisher an setups hatte traumhaft mit der durolux gabel zusammen. ich habe meine sattelstütze gekürzt und kann den sattel nun komplett versenken und das ist jetzt downhill ja sowas von der hammer. Das bike wirkt straffer, viel schluckfreudiger, landet wesentlich sanfter und schluckt wirklich viel mehr. Ich übertreibe wirklich nicht, wenn jemand in der Bodenseeregion ist kann er gerne das teil probefahren.

Sitze jetzt in der vorlesung deswegen is grad schlecht mit bildern! wie bereits erwähnt dämpfer is kopfüber wegen ventil eingebaut.

Was negativ auffällt ist das propedal im gegensatz zum monarch, monarch war einfach härter, dafür ist der fox um weiten smother und ich kriegte ihn heute auch mit den größten anstrengungen nicht zum anschlag.

Auf 180vorne und 160hinten hat das rad heut wirklich viel einfach plattgefahren, ich fühlte mich wesentlich sicherer und hab meine geschwindigkeit beim downhill auch wirklich unterschätzt -> ich bin schneller ohne mich unsicherer zu fühlen.

Habe dann auch mal auf schotter diesen schwerpunkttest gemacht ( stark in die kurve auf schotter fahren um zu schauen welches rad als erstes ausbricht ) die sind beide gleichzeitig ausgebrochen! 

auf 180 / 160 ergibt sich ja logischerweise auch ein größerer radstand der dem nerve beim downhill sehr zu gute kommt, bin heut sogar ein paar meter wirklich kontroliert gedriftet.

Also morgen gehts nach Hindelang in den Bikepark, wir werden auch dort bilder machen und ich kann euch dann nochmal berichten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. August 2008)

Nicht schlecht...
...bin gespannt auf Bilder u. Tretlagerhöhenwert.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (27. August 2008)

unterkante tretlager oberkante boden? oder mitte tretlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (27. August 2008)

hi
könntest du bitte auch den Lenkwinkel messen?
Danke!
LG Hopfer


----------



## lkTROsaurus (27. August 2008)

wie soll ich den bitte messen?


----------



## hopfer (27. August 2008)

hi
in dem du Sattel und Lenker in die wage bringst und eine Latte oä drüber legst und auch so eine Verlängerung an der Gabel anbringst dann misst du den Lenkwinkel z.B. mit einem Geodreieck.

LG Hopfer


----------



## cos75 (27. August 2008)

Hab mal mit Linkage rumgespielt. Wenn ich einen 1 cm längeren Dämpfer im ES einbaue, wird das Tretlager 2 cm höher, der Radstand 0,6 cm kürzer und der Lenkwinkel 1,7 Grad steiler. Das wär nix für mich.

@lkTROsaurus: Man misst bis Mitte Tretlager.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (27. August 2008)

bin ab okt. in münchen und fast täglich an der isar, kannst es dann gerne mal probieren!


----------



## hopfer (27. August 2008)

falls das an mich gerichtet seien sollte/auch gelten würde Herzlichsten dank 

LG Hopfer

Ps: Fotos?


----------



## MoP__ (10. September 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Hab mal mit Linkage rumgespielt. Wenn ich einen 1 cm längeren Dämpfer im ES einbaue, wird das Tretlager 2 cm höher, der Radstand 0,6 cm kürzer und der Lenkwinkel 1,7 Grad steiler. Das wär nix für mich.
> 
> @lkTROsaurus: Man misst bis Mitte Tretlager.



Das sollte doch (bzgl. Lenkwinkel) aber duch die höhere Gabel wieder ausgeglichen werden. Oder Ist das bereits mit eingerechnet?


----------



## cos75 (13. September 2008)

Ja, Lenkwinkel wird duch die 180mm Gabel wieder flacher. Ich sagte ja nur, das ist nichts *für mich*, der keine 180mm vorne fährt.


----------



## Monsterwade (13. September 2008)

Wo sind denn jetzt die versprochenen Fotos oder bin ich zu blöd, um das neue Fotoalbum zu kapieren?

Gruss
Wadenmonster


----------



## loxa789 (15. September 2008)

Fotos bitte! oder ist das bike vielleicht nur ein fake?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (15. September 2008)




----------



## Ghoosa (15. September 2008)

Bei der Kamera muss bestimmt erst nen Objektiv-Federupgrade gemacht werden, damit das Bike ins Bild passt


----------



## lkTROsaurus (15. September 2008)

so... vorab: Tut mir wirklich leid das ich mich so spät erst melde, auf dem letzten bild seht ihr warum. Letzte Woche hat sich in Oberammergau im Bikepark bei nem Sturz irgendwas in meine Flanke gerammt. Daraufhin wurde ich sofort in Garmisch operiert. Mir gehts gut, seitdem ich seit heute nich mehr im Krankenhaus liege, dem bike is au nich viel passiert.

Das Bike rockt, 15,8kg, habe damit eine Mittag (berg in der nähe oberstdorf) tour gemacht, ca. 1200hm hatte die tour und es geht immernoch ganz gut.

Im downhill ist die veränderung, naja milde gesagt, pervers.
Nun mit Bashguard 22t/40t kombi und der Hope Moto V2 innenbelüftet ist das schon krass was man mit einem eigentlichen All-Mountain alles machen kann. Ich springe damit eigentlich alles, nehme keine Rücksicht auf den eigentlich nciht dafür ausgelegten rahmen. Er macht alles mit, ohne einen Mucks. Wenn ich mir so das 2009er Nerve anschaue glaube ich wirklich dass das 2008er für mehr als Enduro hergenommen werden kann.

Also wie schon gesagt, ich bin grad ein wenig invalide und beschränkt bewegungsfähig, mit groß messen is grad nix, mehr bilder könnte klappen.

grüße,

ares.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (15. September 2008)

achja sorry für die bilder, wenn ich nich sonen teuren sport machen würde, hätt ich bestimmt n paar öcken für mehr als ne handycam über


----------



## RaceFace89 (15. September 2008)

wo wohnst du denn bei dem licht 

sehr leckre wunde:kotz:


----------



## lkTROsaurus (15. September 2008)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> wo wohnst du denn bei dem licht



war ja irgendwie klar dass das kommt


----------



## Ghoosa (15. September 2008)

Bist mit dem 22/40 zufrieden? Überleg bei meinem FR 7 auch vom 24/36 auf etwas mehr zu wechseln, dacht derzeit an 38, oder 40.
Bei dem 40 braucht man aber nen andren Bashguard, oder?

Grüße und gute Besserung
Ghoosa


----------



## lkTROsaurus (15. September 2008)

ich denke 40 is zuviel, brauch ich nich wirklich, vor allem nicht mit 2,5er reifen. Ich würde wenn ich nochmal wähen könnte ein 38er nehmen.
ich glaube die meisten guards gehen bis 36 und ab 38, bin mir aber nich sicher.

greets, ares.


----------



## Mario432 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

welche Rahmengröße hast du den, wollte heute auch den DHX Air 5.0 in mein Nerve ES einbauen, doch ich musste feststellen das der Dämpfer beim ausfedern an das Oberrohr schlägt, sprich 200mm sind zu lang . Hast du damit keine Problem???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (5. Oktober 2008)

also er hat mindestens M.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. Dezember 2008)

Tote Hose hier?  Muss schon sagen, dass das Rad richtig was hermacht. Wollte mein Rad zu Weihnachten auch etwas freeride-lastiger machen... aber jetzt hast Du mich hier auf Ideen gebracht


----------



## ARES3001 (15. März 2009)

Aaaaalso, 

vielleicht gibt es ja noch interessenten, und hier meine austehenden Antworten:

Radstand: 1150/1160 (160mm/180mm)
Tretlagerhöhe 365/383 (160/180mm)

Das Bike läuft und läuft, der Rahmen macht bisher alles mit, auch 1,5m Drops.
Die Geometrie ist für meinen Einsatzbereich überraschend gut geworden. Super im Uphill, und im Downhill aufjedenfall Bikeparktauglich! Spiele zwar mit dem Gedanken vom 2009er Torque FR Rahmen, jedoch wahrscheinlich erst wenn der Nerve.FR seinen Geist aufgibt! Mittlerweile ist auch n neuer LRS verbaut da der SOS im Bikepark doch recht schnell an seinen Grenzen war. Aktuell verbaut sind weiße Spank Subrosas mit blauen Hope Pro2 Naben. Wenn jemand interesse an Tageslichtbildern hat mach ich welche!
Werde in den kommenden Monaten in Leogang, Wildbad und Oberammergau mit dem Bike unterwegs sein. Wer interesse hat und zufällig da ist kann gerne mal ne Runde drehen. Mich würde nämlich brennend interessieren ob das Bike wirklich so gut im FR/DH wie ich es mir einbilde. 

Grüße,
ares.





achso ja was ich vergessen habe, neue gabel ist auch dran, nun das 2009er Modell mit Racetuning in weiß!


----------



## ARES3001 (15. März 2009)

Sorry, Rahmengröße ist L! deshalb auch der relativ lange Radstand!


----------



## Mario432 (15. März 2009)

Hallo ARES3001
Ich würde gern noch ein paar Bilder von deinem Bike sehen, mach mal richtige Nahaufnahmen von deinem Nerve

Danke


----------



## ARES3001 (15. März 2009)

jop, mach ich morgen, kein Problem! Auch interesse was umzubauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario432 (15. März 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> jop, mach ich morgen, kein Problem! Auch interesse was umzubauen?



Hab ich schon  Habe hinten den DHX 5.0 drin und vorn FOX 36 wollte jetzt aber die Lyrik haben . Aber hinten bekomme ich keinen 200mm Dämpfer rein (siehe Text oben )


----------



## ARES3001 (15. März 2009)

Mich würden mal Detailaufnahmen von deinem Platzmangel am Oberrohr interessieren? Hast du es den schon ma ausprobiert? (Kopfüber eingebaut)


----------



## Mario432 (16. März 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Mich würden mal Detailaufnahmen von deinem Platzmangel am Oberrohr interessieren? Hast du es den schon ma ausprobiert? (Kopfüber eingebaut)



Ja hatte schon mal den DHX AIR 5.0 in 200mm da aber keine Chance, egal wie rum ich den eingebaut habe, beim ausfedern schlägt er oben an


----------



## lkTROsaurus (17. März 2009)

So, wie versprochen die Bilder die ich gestern geschossen habe, paar saubere vor, paar schmutzige nach der märzlichen schlammschlacht:


----------



## lkTROsaurus (17. März 2009)

mist wieso klappt das mit picasa links nicht??
neuer versuch:


----------



## lkTROsaurus (17. März 2009)

aaah wunderbar, nun der rest:


























































müch würde mal interessieren wie ihr die optik so findet?

grüße,

ares.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (17. März 2009)

ich verstehe nicht ganz wieso der mir einige bilder nicht anzeigt? gibts ne beschränkung ala pro antwort nur 5 bilder oder so?
hier noch ein paar:


----------



## lkTROsaurus (17. März 2009)

ich kriegs einfach nich hin dass der mir alle bilder anzeigt! seht ihr alle oder sind bei euch auch fragezeichen?


----------



## lkTROsaurus (17. März 2009)

hier der link zum album, ich hoffe ihr könnt den öffnen:

http://picasaweb.google.com/ares3001/2009_03_MYRIDE#


----------



## Mario432 (17. März 2009)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> ich kriegs einfach nich hin dass der mir alle bilder anzeigt! seht ihr alle oder sind bei euch auch fragezeichen?




Ich sehe nicht eins  schade
Versuch es weiter ich will es wirklich mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario432 (17. März 2009)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> hier der link zum album, ich hoffe ihr könnt den öffnen:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/ares3001/2009_03_MYRIDE#




Klasse das geht 

Sehr schön, echt super


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2009)

Also ich seh nichts. Bei Post 48 hat man den Link. Wenn man das das .JPG wegmacht sehe ich zumindest ein Foto. Haben ja Zeit


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

also ganz komisch is das nu! Jetzt sehe ich hier im Thread alle Bilder, vorhin hatte ich statt Bildern viele Fragezeichen! Also ihr seht sie nicht? Dann evtl mal mit dem Webalbum Link probieren: http://picasaweb.google.com/ares3001/2009_03_MYRIDE#


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Klasse das geht
> 
> Sehr schön, echt super



Ist das nu ironisch? Sehr schön? -> das bike? oder die ironische abrundung ?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2009)

Jetzt sehe ich die Bilder ohne Probleme =)


----------



## Mario432 (17. März 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Ist das nu ironisch? Sehr schön? -> das bike? oder die ironische abrundung ?



Nein quatsch ich finde das Bike klasse, echt geil  hast du ja auch einiges geändert 

aber das ist schon gemein das der 200mm Dämpfer bei dir rein geht und bei mir nicht


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

ja also ich denke mal google braucht n paar minuten um den server anzukurbeln nach dem upload, sorry für das zumüllen und die verwirrung, und sorry für die teilweise ungedrehten bilder!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2009)

Ich finde dein Rad auch Klasse 
Die Folie am Dreieck/Sattelrohr ist dir gerissen? Vorher konnte man glaube nicht durchgucken 
Warum passt der Dämpfer nun nicht bei Dir Mario432? Ich wollte mir demnächst auch ein 200er reinhauen und eine Lyrik an die Front montieren. Liegts an der Rahmengröße?


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

an dem bike ist eigentlich su gut wie gar nix mehr so wie es von canyon kam. Am Gardasee ständig fadende Juicy gegen eine Innenbelüftete Hope V2, Alugewinde der LX-Kurbel im Bikepark zerschossen -> Saint Kurbel mit Stahlgewinden, Kaputte X.9 Trigger -> X.0. Sos/Shimano LRS -> HopePro2/Spank & Gid/Mavic. Talas32 die ständig kaputt war -> Durolux 180-140(travelbar)20mm Vorne. Bellacoola LockOns, 50mm Vorbau, 22/40KettenBlätter mit e.13 Bashguard. DHX5.0 mit 200mm . Maxxis Minion 2.5xc falt. Crosssattel. X.9 goldkette . Selberdesignte und beklebte Folien am Rahmen. Magnesiumpedale ca.350g. 

Das Bike wiegt so ca. 15,40kg und wenn mal kein Lift da ist bin ich teilweise wirklich froh kein Torque Fr oder ähnliches zu haben da es sich getravelt wirklich gut bergauf pedalieren lässt. 
Mit dem Durchschlagschutz des DHX nutze ich eigentlich auch intensivst den hinteren Federweg, der tatsächlich ein wenig über 160mm liegt. 

grüße aus ravensburg,

ares.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Anscheinend passt der 200er erst ab L, aber ich muss sagen ich habe bestimmt noch 8mm Platz zwischen Oberrohr und dÃ¤mpfer!!! Das Dreieck ist nich gerissen, das hab ich aufgemacht da ich es so wie es jetzt ist schÃ¶ner finde, was meinst du, davor besser (zu)?
achja, bezÃ¼glich der Folien, die habe ich nun 7Monate drauf, und die hÃ¤lt irre gut! also bisher noch keine stelle an der sie abgeht! kann ich nur empfehlen, habe ich in der Druckerei Abele bei MÃ¼nchen fÃ¼r 30â¬ machen lassen. Habe sogar noch ein ganzes set mit diesem Design hier liegen, also falls jemand interesse hat.

mfg

ares.


----------



## Mario432 (17. März 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Anscheinend passt der 200er erst ab L,
> 
> ares.



Ja wahrscheinlich denn ich habe Rahmengröße M und da passt er definitiv nicht, brauchst du echt nicht probieren keine Chance.


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch, was für ein Wert für das Bike ist versicherungstechnisch am realistischten? Was schätzt ihr?


----------



## decolocsta (17. März 2009)

Es wäre schlauer sich ein passenderes Bike zu kaufen als das Nerve mit so einen Hirnschiss zu verhunzen......


----------



## Mario432 (17. März 2009)

Achso was ich noch sagen wollte eine Lyrik habe ich mir jetzt auch besorgt mal sehen wie die sich in meinem Nerve macht  Ich denke aber mal klasse, ist ja auch ne klasse Gabel


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2009)

Also ich finde es so, wie es jetzt ist besser. Das Geschlossene ist mir persönlich zu "wuchtig", einfach zu viel in der Ecke. 
Also probier ich es aus mit dem 200er Dämpfer, habe Größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario432 (17. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Es wäre schlauer sich ein passenderes Bike zu kaufen als das Nerve mit so einen Hirnschiss zu verhunzen......


 
Was hat der denn für ein Problem, solche sinnlosen Kommentare liebe ich ja


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Es wäre schlauer sich ein passenderes Bike zu kaufen als das Nerve mit so einen Hirnschiss zu verhunzen......



Jop, da muss ich dir recht geben, bis auf den Hirnschiss. Als ich mir das Nerve geholt habe hatte ich auch nie damit gerechnet dass ich lust auf bikepark habe. Hätte ich vorher gewusst wo mich mein Biking so hintreibt hätte ich mir sicher ein Torque gekauft. Jedoch habe ich dann trotzdem nach dem Kauf und nach der Einsicht, das für meine Mittel mögliche getan um mehr SPass mit dem Rad zu haben. Und ich muss sagen dass mir das Bike für meinen Einsatz recht gut taugt. 

grüße,


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Achso was ich noch sagen wollte eine Lyrik habe ich mir jetzt auch besorgt mal sehen wie die sich in meinem Nerve macht  Ich denke aber mal klasse, ist ja auch ne klasse Gabel



Die Lyrik ist definitiv ne super Gabel, die Absenkung ist ja auch truamhaft mit 115mm (schon oder?)

Aber schau dir trotzdem mal die Durolux an, bei 160mm 2300g, und preis/leistungsmäßig unschlagbar!


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Was hat der denn für ein Problem, solche sinnlosen Kommentare liebe ich ja



Ja also vom prinzip her hat er ja schon recht, nur halt krass ausgedrückt, das nerve ist ja eigentlich wirklich nicht für sowas konzipiert. Wenn man Shreddn will kauft man sich kein Nerve, aber wenns einem später einfällt dass man doch shreddn will ist der weg den ich gegangen bin schon eine alternative in meinen Augen. Der bis 2008er Nerve Rahmen ist ja doch recht stabil, ich habe von wenig Rahmenproblemen gehört, bisher hält er super und macht alles worauf meine 90kg lust haben. Drops bis 3m höhe hat der Rahmen bisher ohne haarrisse oder ähnliches mitgemacht. Und wenn er mal den Geist aufgibt hab ich ja meine Parts so gewählt dass sie sich gut an nem leichtem-Freerider machen.

grüße,
ares.


----------



## Mario432 (17. März 2009)

Also für mich übertreibt der völlig, das Nerve ES ist bei Canyon ein Enduro und wenn ich da eine 160mm Gabel drann mache ist das ja nicht gleich verhunzt, schwachsinn. Eine Boxxer mit 203mm wäre vieleicht etwas übertrieben und verhunzt.


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Jop denk ich auch, ne 160er ist total ok, und ich denke es sind auch produktpolitische gründe warum das nerve nicht als 160er aufgebaut wird. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass das nerve das potential dazu hätte, aber dem torque zu viel an marktpräsenz wegnehmen würde wenn es den als "NERVE FR" angeboten würde. Ich finde die Antriebsneutralität des Nerve gepaart mit den 160mm des Torque jedoch echt coooooool


----------



## decolocsta (17. März 2009)

Na gut, nochmal etwas Sachlicher 

Die gesammte Kinematik wird verändert, die Wippen die Sitzstreben etz. sprechen den Dämpfer ganz anders an, ich geh mal von einem Übersetzungsverhältniss von 3 zu 1 aus, sprich ein 1 cm längerer Dämpfer macht in dem Fall nicht nur 1 cm aus, sondern 3, das Tretlager kommt dementsprechend höher, der Lenkwinkel wird steiler der Radstand kürzer,
kompensiert man das mit einer längeren Gabel kommt das Tretlager noch höher und wegen einer etwas längeren Gabel gleicht man jedoch nicht gleich sämtliche Nachteile aus, man reduziert diese etwas.

Fraglich ist ob das Nerve diese Belastung auf dauer ab kann, ich mein auf die Art und weiße verschiebt sich in der Regel der Einsatzbereich, aber da sehe ich eig. eher weniger probleme, die Geo und Kinematik würde mir da sorgen machen.

Wenn ich lese das es der eine oder andere macht weil er dem Rad doch mehr abverlangt, ok, soll doch jeder machen, aber wenn ich dann wieder die ganzen blinden Canyonboys hier sehe die jetzt alle auf den Zug aufspringen wollen dann kann ich echt nur noch


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Na gut, nochmal etwas Sachlicher
> 
> Die gesammte Kinematik wird verändert, die Wippen die Sitzstreben etz. sprechen den Dämpfer ganz anders an, ich geh mal von einem Übersetzungsverhältniss von 3 zu 1 aus, sprich ein 1 cm längerer Dämpfer macht in dem Fall nicht nur 1 cm aus, sondern 3, das Tretlager kommt dementsprechend höher, der Lenkwinkel wird steiler der Radstand kürzer,
> kompensiert man das mit einer längeren Gabel kommt das Tretlager noch höher und wegen einer etwas längeren Gabel gleicht man jedoch nicht gleich sämtliche Nachteile aus, man reduziert diese etwas.
> ...



Du betrachtest bei deinen 3cm die unbelastete Geo, diese Betrachtung ist jedoch bei einem auch verändertem Einsatzbereich nicht 100% hilfreich. Mit dem Dhx fahr ich mit wesentlich mehr Sag als ich das mit dem Monarch tat. Im Stand hat das bike 39cm Tratlagehöhe, was ca. 2cm mehr als bei der serie sind. Beim Ausitzen jedoch wird diese Differenz wesentlich geringer. Die Gabel auf 160mm getravelt führt zu einer ausnivelierung der Bikehöhe. Somit ändert sich bei einem ähnlichen größerem Sag vorne bei 160mm gar nicht so extrem viel.  Das was mir als Tatsächliche veränderung in der Praxis aufgefallen ist ist der längere Radstand von 1150/1160mm. Dies wirkt sich in meinen Augen jedoch beim Uphill sowie beim Downhill positiv aus. Der nächste punkt der sich geändert hat ist das meine 2,5er Reifen beim einfedern nicht mehr am Schaltzug des Umwerfers schleifen, was in meinen Augen unglücklich beim Serien-Nerve gelöst ist. durch die zwar 10mm mehr EyetoEye höhe jedoch nur 8mm mehr Hub federt das bike nur noch so weit ein wie es dies auch ton sollte, nämlich 5mm weniger. Dadurch sakt das bike nicht mehr so tief ein was unter anderem auf stark verblockten abfahrten auch seine Vorteile hat. Also dass die Wippen den Dämpfer "GANZ" anders Ansprechen sehe ich auch nicht ganz so. Dadurch dass die Umlenkwippe minimal steiler wird, ist sie beim normalen pedalieren auch ein wenig antriebsneutraler. Ich müsste es glaub ich technisch zeichnen um dir das zu veranschaulichen. Das Bike wird später progressiv, die Kennlinie ist somit nach hinten verschoben, der harte anfangsbereich ist länger. Das hat zur Folge dass das bike im ersten Drittel ein wenig unsensibler anspricht jedoch im harten bereich mehr wegstecken kann. Aber bite beachten, die Kinematik hat sich durch diese 7mm nicht "enorm" verändert. Ich höre das immer wieder, und ich bin wirklich niemand der so einen Aufbau macht und nachteile oder verschlechterungen nicht zugeben will. Es gibt viele Rahmen bei denen vom Hersteller aus unterschiedliche Dämpferlängen vorgeschlagen werden, viele Rahmen haben dabei die selbe Grundkonstruktion wie das Nerve. Ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn wir uns mal treffen könnten und du mein Nerve mal testen könntest um mir zu glauben dass die Vorteile überwiegen wenn man die Gewichtszunahme außer acht lässt.

grüße,

ares.


----------



## Mario432 (17. März 2009)

Mal was anderes ARES3001, kannst du mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Bike reinstellen, wäre echt super


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

öhm ja sorry, ich und LKTRsaurus sind die selbe person. Ich hab mein Passwort für den LKTRsaurus account nicht mehr, habe deswegen nen neuen gemacht. Bekomme aber mails vom LKTR account, wenn ich da draufdrücke bin ich ungewollt als LKTR drin. Sind die Posts weg wenn ich LKTR lösche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario432 (17. März 2009)

OK dachte ich mir fast, aber etwas verwirrend


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

sorry war echt keine absicht, ich werd den LKTR löschen!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2009)

Endlich Aufklärung!!!  Ich war auch die ganze Zeit verwirrt


----------



## decolocsta (17. März 2009)

Das mit dem Sag mag theoretisch zutreffen, jedoch musst du mit einrechnen das der Hinterbau z.b. beim Bremsen ausfedert und die Gabel ggf. einfedert, und dann hast du diese "veränderte" Geo, sprich Lenkwinkel steil und Tretlager hoch, was je nach Bike ein komisches Fahrgefühl vermittelt.


----------



## FreePicsKlicker (19. März 2009)

Ich kann solche Umbauten auch nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt doch reichlich Bilder von Canyon ES Rahmenbrüchen hier im Forum!
Das Rad ist mit Sicherheit ein gutes All-Mountain, aber ne 180mm Gabel und 200mm Dämpfer zu montieren um den Einsatzbereich zu erweitern halte ich auch für den falschen Weg. 

Das gleiche wäre doch, wenn ich mir einen Golf kaufe, diesen höher lege und dann vollgas durch den Wald rausche. Klar macht der Golf das ne Weile mit, aber doch niemals solange wie ein Tiguan, oder ?! 

BTW, wie kommt ihr auf 160mm FW? 

Ich erinnere mich gelesen zu haben, dass das ES in der Bike (2008 in M) "nur" mit 136mm hinten gemessen wurde? 
Bei 50,7mm Hub komme ich mit 200/57 nur auf 153?!?

Ride on


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. März 2009)

hier ist gar kein beitrag


----------



## Lisa1979 (19. März 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> hier ist gar kein beitrag



FreePicsklicker schreibt ja auch von Bildern! => Musst halt mal bissel gucken...


----------



## Mario432 (19. März 2009)

Lisa1979 schrieb:


> FreePicsklicker schreibt ja auch von Bildern! => Musst halt mal bissel gucken...




Klar kommt das mal vor das ein Nerve ES Rahmen reißt, aber ich denke das findet man bei sehr vielen Rahmen das da mal einer von 100 kaputt geht. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt das die Nerve ES Rahmen der Reihe nach brechen.


----------



## FreePicsKlicker (19. März 2009)

In meiner Anmerkung schrieb ich, dass ich bereits öfters von defekten ES Rahmen gehört habe (Riss an der Schweißnaht der unteren Dämpferaufnahme). Zufällig ist einem Bekannten der Rahmen an genau der gleichen Stelle wie oben auf den Bildern gerissen. 
Klar kann man dies nicht pauschal auf alle ES übertragen und es wäre schlimm wenn Rahmen "der Reihe nach brechen" würden. Doch selbst einer von 100 hieße 10000 ppm, was qualitativ eine glatte Katastrophe wäre. 

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. März 2009)

es ist ja auch immer noch die frage bei welcher nutzung. es ist ja "nur" ein all mountain rahmen. sprünge und drops (hab ich auch damit gemacht) sollte man damit halt eigentlich lassen, wenn man angst um den rahmen hat.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. März 2009)

FreePicsKlicker schrieb:


> Es gibt doch *reichlich *Bilder von Canyon ES Rahmenbrüchen hier im Forum!


Das ist mir neu. 
Kann mich hauptsächlich an einzelne gecrashte erinnern. (Frontal gegen Baum u. Ähnliches)

Und ich lese seit Mitte 2004 mit.


----------



## MoP__ (24. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese das es der eine oder andere macht weil er dem Rad doch mehr abverlangt, ok, soll doch jeder machen, aber wenn ich dann wieder die ganzen blinden Canyonboys hier sehe die jetzt alle auf den Zug aufspringen wollen dann kann ich echt nur noch



Melde mich freiwillig! 



Inwiefern haben sich die SOS negativ bemerkbar gemacht? Zerstört?
Die Bilder sind übrigens gut. Das Auto auch 
Allerdings ist die Beklebung vom Rahmen... Geschmackssache.

Ich habe Rahmengröße M. Könnten andere Dämpfer evtl. reinpassen?
Da wären noch der RP23 von Fox oder der Monarch (der eher nicht).
Von Dtswiss HVR 200 (allerdings nur in 200x55mm) oder der XM 180 auch in 200x55 
Von Manitou der Swinger Air X4 in 200x56 
Von Marzocci der Roco 

@Mario 423: Wieviel Platz ist denn bei deinem 190er Dämpfer noch bis zum Oberrohr? Theoretisch müsste das ja bei dir weniger als 1cm sein. Ich kann leider erst am Wochenende bei mir messen. So aus der Ferne (siehe Fotoalbum) sieht das bei mir ja nach etwas über 1cm aus.


----------



## FreePicsKlicker (25. März 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu.
> Kann mich hauptsächlich an einzelne gecrashte erinnern. (Frontal gegen Baum u. Ähnliches)
> 
> Und ich lese seit Mitte 2004 mit.



Hallo Flo,

hier den braunen ESX hatte ich vergessen zu posten, stammt aber auch aus dem Forum...

Damit kenne ich mittlerweile 3 die an gleicher Stelle gerissen sind...Irgendwie mächtig verdächtig?!

Mein Fazit: Als AM top, im Bikepark aber flop!

Ride on


----------



## Mario432 (25. März 2009)

FreePicsKlicker schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,
> 
> Mein Fazit: Als AM top, im Bikepark aber flop!
> 
> Ride on



Das sieht ja heftig aus, ist ja echt böse. Also ich habe meins auch schon ordentlich durch den Bikepark gejagt und bin nicht gerade zimperlich damit umngegangen. Habe aber auch das 08'er Modell das auf dem Bild ist glaube das 07'er Modell.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. März 2009)

das 07er hat den gleichen rahmen wie das 08er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreePicsKlicker (25. März 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> das 07er hat den gleichen rahmen wie das 08er



Jepp, und hatte statt nem Fox nen Pearl...


----------



## MoP__ (28. März 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mal an meinem Nerve gemessen. 
Über dem Pearl sind noch 18mm Platz. Dann sollte doch genug Platz für einen 200er Dämpfer sein.
Allerdings wundert es mich etwas, dass bei Mario432 nur 8mm Platz sind.
Beide Rahmen sind in Größe M (Wobei meiner ein 07er ist).
Gibt es möglicherweise verschiedene Varianten, oder wurde von 07 auf 08 doch etwas geändert?


----------



## Mario432 (28. März 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal an meinem Nerve gemessen.
> Über dem Pearl sind noch 18mm Platz. Dann sollte doch genug Platz für einen 200er Dämpfer sein.
> Allerdings wundert es mich etwas, dass bei Mario432 nur 8mm Platz sind.



8mm waren sogar noch übertrieben, das auf dem bild ist ein 6mm Inbus


----------



## MoP__ (28. März 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich den leisen Verdacht, eventuell mit einer L unterwegs zu sein. 
Könntest du bitte mal ein paar Maße von deinem Rahmen posten?

Bei mir:
Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sitzrohr: etwa 560-565mm 
Oberkante Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr: 470mm


----------



## Mario432 (28. März 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich den leisen Verdacht, eventuell mit einer L unterwegs zu sein.
> Könntest du bitte mal ein paar Maße von deinem Rahmen posten?
> 
> Bei mir:
> ...



Diese Canyon Maße für 18,5" passen genau


----------



## MoP__ (28. März 2009)

Danke. 
Eigentlich hÃ¤tte ich da auch selber drauf kommen kÃ¶nnen 

edit:
Es wird eine Durolux und ein 2006er Fox Van DÃ¤mpfer. 
Den gibt's bei Chainreactioncycles gerade fÃ¼r 106â¬.


----------



## ARES3001 (28. März 2009)

Ich hab meinen DHX 5 Air fÃ¼r 180â¬ bei ebay bekommen. Ich wÃ¼rde mich an deiner stelle vielleicht mal da umschauen!


----------



## MoP__ (28. März 2009)

Ich hab den schon bestellt.
Wenn er gut geht, dann war es ein Schnäppchen, ansonsten ist nicht viel verloren.


----------



## ARES3001 (29. März 2009)

was für eine durolux haste denn ausgewählt?


----------



## MoP__ (29. März 2009)

Noch keine. 
Da aber 120-160mm und 140-180mm im Prinzip die gleiche Gabel sind, wird es wohl gleich die 180er. 
Dann kann ich die Teile sogar mal in einem "echten" Freerider weiterfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (29. März 2009)

ja so hatte ich meine parts auch ausgesucht. Was zb. ein toller rahmen wäre bei dem dann alle parts und sogar der dhx5 air mit 200mm passt ist das reign x.0 mit 170mm FW und nem relativ antriebsneutralen maestro link.


----------



## decolocsta (29. März 2009)

Gott, Leute, das ist doch Bullshit hoch 10!


----------



## Mario432 (29. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Gott, Leute, das ist doch Bullshit hoch 10!



Nicht schon wieder, das hatten wir ja nun schon


----------



## decolocsta (29. März 2009)

Na und? Schwachsinn bleibt es trotzdem, das wars schon mit 160mm Gabel ne 180er setzt dieses dummen Schwachsinnigkeit die Krone auf.


----------



## MoP__ (29. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Na und? Schwachsinn bleibt es trotzdem, das wars schon mit 160mm Gabel ne 180er setzt dieses dummen Schwachsinnigkeit die Krone auf.



Geh Liteviller ärgern


----------



## MoP__ (29. März 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> ja so hatte ich meine parts auch ausgesucht. Was zb. ein toller rahmen wäre bei dem dann alle parts und sogar der dhx5 air mit 200mm passt ist das reign x.0 mit 170mm FW und nem relativ antriebsneutralen maestro link.



Ein Helius FR wäre auch sehr schick...
Kostet allerdings mehr als ein komplettes Torque  


XD
Doppelpost. Sorry.


----------



## decolocsta (29. März 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Geh Liteviller ärgern



Ach, die Canyon Boys toppen die Liteviller teils sogar, nicht so fanatisch, aber mindestens genauso dumm.


----------



## ARES3001 (29. März 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ach, die Canyon Boys toppen die Liteviller teils sogar, nicht so fanatisch, aber mindestens genauso dumm.



hey ich denke jeder kennt deine Meinung und ich denke auch dass jeder weiß das du uns dumm findest. Mich interessiert deine Meinung hier im Thread nicht mehr und ich denke so gehts den anderen auch. Wieso suchst du dir nicht ein anderes thema um die Leute dort als dumm zu bezeichnen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. März 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> ...wird es wohl gleich die 180er.


Ich weiß nicht, was für Strecken du fährst, 
mir würde jedoch vor einem 1-2h Uphill mit 140mm vorne im Nerve grauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (29. März 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was für Strecken du fährst,
> mir würde jedoch vor einem 1-2h Uphill mit 140mm vorne im Nerve grauen.



Nur dass die Durolux sehr häufig um >8cm absenkbar ist.
Und U-Turn hab ich in letzter Zeit immer seltener benutzt.


----------



## ARES3001 (29. März 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Nur dass die Durolux sehr häufig um >8cm absenkbar ist.
> Und U-Turn hab ich in letzter Zeit immer seltener benutzt.



Hi, ich und ein Kumpel haben uns beide die Durolux geholt, beide waren anfänglich um bis zu 8cm absenkbar, das hat sich aber bei uns beiden gelegt und mittlerweile nur noch 50mm. aber mit 130-140mm uphill ist doch total ok!


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. März 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> ...aber mit 130-140mm uphill ist doch total ok!


Kommt drauf an, wie lang und steil die "Uphills" sind. 

Ich brauche spürbar weniger Kraft, wenn die Gabel auf 110mm statt (bspw. 160mm) gestellt ist.


----------



## Stompy (29. März 2009)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja heftig aus, ist ja echt böse. Also ich habe meins auch schon ordentlich durch den Bikepark gejagt und bin nicht gerade zimperlich damit umngegangen. Habe aber auch das 08'er Modell das auf dem Bild ist glaube das 07'er Modell.



Böse? Das ist doch eigentlich ne ganz gute Stelle für einen Rahmenbruch (nach der Kettenstrebe). 
Jeder Rahmentyp bricht mal, und bei den Mengen an Nerve die rumfahren tauchen natürlich mehr Fälle auf. 
(Meistgefahrenes AM in Deutschland? Ziemlich sicher.)

Sorgen würd ich mir erst machen wenn abgetrennte Steuerrohre auftauchen. DAS ist böse! Aber abgerissene Steuerrohre sind inzwischen zum Glück insgesammt sehr selten.


----------



## decolocsta (29. März 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> hey ich denke jeder kennt deine Meinung und ich denke auch dass jeder weiß das du uns dumm findest. Mich interessiert deine Meinung hier im Thread nicht mehr und ich denke so gehts den anderen auch. Wieso suchst du dir nicht ein anderes thema um die Leute dort als dumm zu bezeichnen?




Weils mir hier grad ganz gut gefällt, und vllt. kennt ja der eine oder andere meine Meinung noch nicht, will nur sicher gehen das sie auch wirklich jeder hört.


----------



## MoP__ (19. April 2009)

So, Neuigkeiten für die Schwachsinnigen 

Ich habe heute den DHX 5.0 eingebaut. 
Fährt sich wie ein anderes Fahrrad. Den zusätzlichen Federweg mal außer Acht gelassen. Endlich Leben im Hinterbau.

Allerdings ist die Durolux noch nicht da. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die zum "neuen" Hinterbau passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario432 (19. April 2009)

wenn es fertig ist kannst du ja mal ein Bild reinstellen


----------



## ARES3001 (19. April 2009)

ja der dhx macht schon was her! wippt bei ir halt aber ein bißchen mehr als der monarch! ich hab jetzt ürigens deemax 2009 drauf mit hinten 12x135 achse ( die past ohne zu bohren) !!!


----------



## hopfer (19. April 2009)

Foto!


----------



## decolocsta (19. April 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt ürigens deemax 2009 drauf




Bitte ein Foto damit ichs in den Unporn Thread schmeissen kann.....


----------



## ARES3001 (19. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Bitte ein Foto damit ichs in den Unporn Thread schmeissen kann.....


Du hastes echt drauf alter!


----------



## decolocsta (19. April 2009)




----------



## Mario432 (22. April 2009)

Hallo Leute 

schaut euch das mal an habe ich vorhin in der Canyon Gallerie gesehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5820137&postcount=11852
Unser Freund decolocsta mit einer Totem also 180mmm statt 160mm Gabel.

Voll der Typ, aber beim Torque wird die Geo dadurch natürlich nicht geändert


----------



## ARES3001 (22. April 2009)

uiuiui, harter tobag! warum kauf er sich den nicht gleich ein FRX statt seins TOTAL ZU VERSAUEN DENN DAS BIKE IST ABSOLUT NICHT FÜR NE 180er AUSGELEGT!!! OH MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!

naja so sind sie die menschen!


----------



## wartool (22. April 2009)

mööp.. ich fahre auch ne 66 ATA (180 FW) in meinem FR.. wo soll das Problem liegen?


----------



## Mario432 (22. April 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> mööp.. ich fahre auch ne 66 ATA (180 FW) in meinem FR.. wo soll das Problem liegen?



da gibt es gar kein Problem, du solltest vieleicht mal die Beiträge weiter vorne anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2009)

Also, bevor ihr die Sinnlose hetze gegen mich vertieft.......(gott, seit ihr hohl)

Das Tork wird durch die Totem nicht im Einsatzgebiet verschoben, ich hab ja keine Rampagetaugliche Kiste aufgebaut, sondern lediglich die Geo optimiert da mir der Lenkwinkel mit der 160mm Gabel nen tick zu steil war.
Ãbrigends, der liebe Lutz hat auch ne Totem im Tork, dh. ist dieser Umbau abgesegnet.

Ihr jedoch baut das Nerve vom AM Bike zum Freerider um, das ist was komplett anderes, ihr baut gleich ne 180mm Gabel in die Kiste, was gleichmal 4cm an der Front sind, und lÃ¤ngere DÃ¤mpfer wodurch gleichma die Kinematik, die Geo und alles verÃ¤ndert wird, das Rad bewegt sich komplett ausserhalb der Spezifikation, das ist sicher alles andere als abgesegnet.

Desweiteren, bei mir verschiebt sich der Einsatzbereich durch 2cm an der Front nicht, bei euch jedoch schon, wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut fÃ¼r was ihr das Nerve nutzt...


...hm, ich hab ein AM Bike fÃ¼r grobe Touren, jetzt will ich aber einen Freerider, hm, naja, anstatt mir ein neues Rad zu kaufen bau ich monsterlange Gabeln ein und hÃ¤ng nen Ã¼berlangen DÃ¤mpfer in die Kiste, dann hab ich einen Freerider........nein, so einfach ist das nicht, aber mit Gegenstimmen kÃ¶nnt ihr ja nicht umgehen....

PS: immer schÃ¶n meine Posts im Forum mitlesen, findet sicher hier und da was wo ihr gegen mich verwenden kÃ¶nnt um euch drauf aufzuhÃ¤ngen, meine Meinung das ihr total hohl seit wird sich dadurch leider nicht Ã¤ndern 






Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,
> Das Torque ES schlieÃt die LÃ¼cke zwischen Nerve ES und Torque FR.
> Sagen wir es mal ganz unkompliziert:
> 
> ...




und ich hab nichtmal ein ES, sondern ein normales Tork


----------



## chaz (22. April 2009)

Ich lese ja schon eine Weile mit und kann nur sagen:
@ deco


----------



## Mario432 (22. April 2009)

Darum geht es doch garnicht und wenn du dir eine 100mm Gabel an dein Bike baust weil du ein "Tourenbike" willst ist mir auch egal. Es geht darum das andere ihr Bike umbauen wie sie es gerne wollen und du da gleich deine Schei... Kommentare ablässt. 

PS: das wird Torque geschrieben und nicht Tork


----------



## ARES3001 (22. April 2009)

naja als mein eigenes Fazit kann ich aus der Geschichte nur sagen dass mir mein Bike so wies dasteht verdammt viel spass macht, bergauf wie bergab, im Bikepark oder am gardasee! es macht bisher alles mit und ist damit für meinen Einsatzbereich ein sehr gutes bike!

mfg

ares.


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2009)

oh, dachte immer das es Tork geschrieben wird, und du hast recht, hab grad auf dem Rad gelesen das da echt Torque steht, sry, das ist mir aber jetzt peinlich.


Es geht aber darum das andere ihr Bike im Internet posten und halt nunmal damit rechnen müssen das halt nicht jeder hura schreit und sagt alles ist geil was die Jungs da mit ihren Rädern machen.....bätsch.


@ARES

Ja, ich glaub dir absolut das es so Spaß macht, wenn dir jedoch irgendwann mal das Steuerrohr abreisst und du dir den Vorbau in die Kauleiste rammst verfliegt deine Euphorie sicher schnell,
will nicht prophezeihen dass das passiert, aber die Chancen sind sicher höher als wenn das Rad innerhalb der Spezifikationen betrieben wird.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2009)

Hey also mal halblang - beim Tork kann man auch die Geo versauen wie man mag (was ja erst ab 200mm vielleicht so wär), aber beim Nerve finde ich das kreuzgefährlich. 

Der Rahmen ist so schon so dünn, dass er beim Anschauen beulen bekommt - da würde ich mit ner 180er Gabel usw. nicht mal von ner Bordsteinkante droppen wollen. 
Ich hatte jedesmal beim Freeriden Angst dass was unvermittelt bricht mit meinem Nerve ESX, ist aber nur alles total verbeult jetzt - da kann das Tork schon etwas mehr (wenn auch nicht alles) aushalten.


----------



## ARES3001 (22. April 2009)

ne is ok! mach weiter so! hoffe du findest noch viele topics mit so absolut hemmungslos doofen typen wie uns! wenn du mal mangel hast meld dich! dann mach ich nen "LUX ZUM DHLER UMBAU YEAH!!!!! FETT!!!" thread, ok?


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2009)

Naja, wenn du meinst das ich das nur mach um doofe typen zu dissen irrst du, mir stellen sich nur die Nackenhaare auf wenn jemand seine Räder in ecken drängen will wo sie nicht hingehören und ungefährlich für deine Gesundheit ist das alles ebenfalls nicht, desweiteren motivierst du damit andere deinem Beispiel zu folgen, was man ja im Thread oft lesen kann, und die begeben sich damit auch in Gefahr.


----------



## Mario432 (22. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du meinst das ich das nur mach um doofe typen zu dissen irrst du, mir stellen sich nur die Nackenhaare auf wenn jemand seine Räder in ecken drängen will wo sie nicht hingehören und ungefährlich für deine Gesundheit ist das alles ebenfalls nicht, desweiteren motivierst du damit andere deinem Beispiel zu folgen, was man ja im Thread oft lesen kann, und die begeben sich damit auch in Gefahr.



Oh jetzt fährt er die Schiene. Er ist besorgt um die anderen  die natürlich nicht selber einschätzen können was sie machen. Gut das du da bist. DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (22. April 2009)

Ne ne, Deco und CX haben mMn schon recht. Ne Lyric im ES/X kann ich mir noch vorstellen, aber 180 vorne und 160 hinten?

Garantie dürfte ja völlig weg sein und der Rahmen ist auf Dauer für sowas einfach nciht ausgelegt, auch wenn es sich vllt halbwegs gescheit fahren lässt. Sry Jungs, wenn Ihr mehr Federweg wollt -> Torque

Micha


----------



## ARES3001 (22. April 2009)

ja klar torque gerne, ihr könnt mir ja eure geben wenn ihr so auf mein wohl ausseit, ich bin ja am sparen aber als Student geht das nunmal nicht so schnell! Bis dahin hab ich eben riskanten spass auf meinem nerve!


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2009)

komm, für das Geld was du in die Kiste gesteckt hast, hättest schon was bekommen was besser zu dir passt.

Nerve Rahmen verkaufen (wäre ohne deine auffälligen Muster usw. sicher einfacher)
Das Geld das du in den Dämpfer gepumt hast mit drauflegen und schon bekommst du sicher einen gebrauchten ToRQUE Rahmen....


----------



## ARES3001 (22. April 2009)

Verkauf talas=400â¬ Kauf Durolux 290â¬, Verkauf Monarch=180â¬ Kauf DHX5Air= 200â¬
Folien sind bereits runter, aber ich hab ne delle im Oberrohr, das macht den Verkauf relativ schwer! Nen Nerve Rahmen bekomm ich nicht unter 800â¬. Ich hÃ¤tte halt wirklich gerne den 2009er FR mit 170mm. Ich hab meine Parts wirklich immer fast zum VerkaufserlÃ¶s von den alten bekommen, somit habe ich bisher nicht sooo viel reingesteckt.


----------



## decolocsta (22. April 2009)

Ok, dann sparen sparen sparen


----------



## ARES3001 (22. April 2009)

läuft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (23. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ...hm, ich hab ein AM Bike für grobe Touren, jetzt will ich aber einen Freerider, hm, naja, anstatt mir ein neues Rad zu kaufen bau ich monsterlange Gabeln ein und häng nen überlangen Dämpfer in die Kiste, dann hab ich einen Freerider........nein, so einfach ist das nicht, aber mit Gegenstimmen könnt ihr ja nicht umgehen...



Ich weiß dass es hohl ist.
Und jetzt?

Vielleicht bring ich ja in ein paar Wochen mal Bilder, falls ich noch kann 
Erstmal probier ich das aus, insbesondere die Gabel, und wenns passt zieh ich zu einem anderen Rahmen um.
Ich glaube ich verrate lieber nicht, wo ich mich derzeit damit ab und zu rumtreibe... 

edit: Helius CC mit 170er Gabel: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWNX:IT&item=250402130620#ebayphotohosting
Oo


----------

